# Activated charcoal and Peppermint oil?



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

I remember seeing something before about Activated charcoal and I can't remember what it exactly was used for?Can anyone refresh my memory.Also i've been taking Enteric coated peppermint oil capsules and it seems to help, I take it before my meals and so far it's helped a little when it comes to gas and bloating I was just wondering also how much is safe to take, i usually only take one or two a day?Thanks -------------------CadiaIM name: MedianAngelYahoo name: MedianCadiahttp://www.cakesbynikki.com


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

Activated charcoal is used for gas


----------



## JohnR (Jul 12, 2000)

*Caution*Charcoal capsules absorb toxins & vital nutrients. Peppermint can interfer with iron absorption.Don't use em' on a daily or long term basis.-Zilla


----------



## bonniei (Jan 25, 2001)

You might be interested in the following study.Title: Failure of activated charcoal to reduce the release of gases produced by the colonic flora. Author: Suarez FL , Furne J , Springfield J , Levitt MD Source Am J Gastroenterol, 94(1): 208-12 1999 Abstract: OBJECTIVE: Activated charcoal is used to treat excessive volume or malodor of intestinal gas. Our previous studies demonstrated that activated charcoal failed to bind appreciable quantities of the volumetrically important gut gases. However, the odor of feces and flatus derives primarily from trace quantities of sulfur-containing gases, primarily H2S and methanethiol, which should avidly bind to activated charcoal. The goal of this study was to determine if ingestion of activated charcoal reduces the fecal release of sulfur gases. METHODS: Five healthy human volunteers ingested 0.52 g of activated charcoal four times daily for 1 wk and the fecal liberation of intestinal gases was measured before and after the activated charcoal treatment. In an effort to explain the in vivo results, additional in vitro studies were performed to compare the binding capacity of charcoal to the sulfur gas released by feces. RESULTS: Ingestion of activated charcoal produced no significant reduction in the fecal release of any of the sulfur-containing gases, nor was total fecal gas release or abdominal symptoms significantly influenced. In vitro studies suggested that the failure of ingested charcoal to reduce liberation of sulfur gases probably is explained by the saturation of charcoal binding sites during passage through the gut. CONCLUSION: Commonly employed doses of activated charcoal do not appreciably influence the liberation of fecal gases.


----------



## stinky too (May 21, 1999)

other than turn my stool black the charcoal did nothhing. As for the peppermint, I never had a problem passing the gas so it did help either, but after a few days I could taste it all the time














------------------Prayer doesn't change God , it changes the one who prays..C type, with G [This message has been edited by Joycein OH (edited 05-06-2001).]


----------



## cadia (Jan 5, 2001)

Good info guys, thanks.I haven't tried it yet because i'm afraid it will not allow me to absorb the vitamins i'm taking.so i guess i'll just stick to the peppermint for now and leave the charcoal on the shelf untill i can figure out how to integrate it into my regimen.Thanks-------------------CadiaIM name: MedianAngelYahoo name: MedianCadiahttp://www.cakesbynikki.com


----------

